# alternative to NFT spreader mat



## bushmang (Oct 23, 2009)

hello everyone i am currently in the process of finding a way to eliminate the spreader mat in an nft system. i dont like the thing cause lots of salts get stuck on the spreader and make it very difficult to flush all the minerals out. So i have been thinking about removing the spreader mat all together but i am unsure if this will work. i am u sing nutriculture grow beds. Now i have received some good advice in a previose thread but am wondering if removing the mat will kill the plants in the long run? i was thnking about a tray with net pots instead of setting them donw directly on the bed to prevent water logging or clogging of the water channels.

i was even debating on scrapping the film thechnique and modding my systems with sprayers and turning them into aero/nft system with no spreader mat but direct jets in the root zone on a nft nutriculture bed on a slope draining the sprayd water back into the tank.

which option u guys think would work best? for fine tasting ganja i got my yield down now im after the flavor. i use final phase and all that good stuff.


----------



## bushmang (Oct 24, 2009)

bummp...... if you have any ideas let me know thanks


----------



## drewbear (Nov 2, 2009)

Spreader mats are to assist the roots to spread out. They are also for things like lettuce which does not have significant root growth (relative to things like what you grow)

You do not need a spreader mat. 
I am also familiar with your concept of "misting" inside the nft tubes. It does work quite well, PAY ATTENTION HERE you need to learn aeroponic spray cycle. I read a post here somewhere I think they said spray for one full minute every five. Now you need timers and $$$$.

Nft is fantastic and simple. Plug pump in. Leave pump on till harvest. 
Stick with it. Once you get good you'll have the best herb in your city/county, maybe even the whole damn seaboard.


----------

